# How bout a Live Chatroom for GBATEMP



## Garageboy101 (Aug 8, 2003)

i was wondering wouldn't it be cool to have a live chatroom in gba temp?? cause nobody in mIRC channel talks anymore... B)  B)


----------



## superbo3 (Aug 8, 2003)

i would talk in the irc channel but im to scared that places freaky lol i open opened 2 links from there and im never doing that again lol


----------



## blue99 (Aug 8, 2003)

Don't you need to pay extra?


----------



## Tigerbite (Aug 8, 2003)

no its free...but irc is scary, lol


----------



## stivsama (Aug 8, 2003)

meh, the forum itself is like, heck, it IS a "live chatroom" per se. the cool part is, your "chat" gets recorded FOREVER! (until the next clean up that is). PM's another, more "instantaneous" way to communicate.. I really don't see the need for chatroom, care to elaborate ur necessity?


----------



## Magus (Aug 8, 2003)

i prefer chat is more directly!


----------



## root02 (Aug 8, 2003)

I agree. A web-based room for the forum isn't such a bad idea. Especially for the non-IRC-literate folks around here. Plus, we wouldn't have the drama that seems to follow IRC about...
Unless it's an IRC-based webchat.. Then i still think it's a good idea, makes it easy for those who are consistently on the forum but not in the IRC room to pop in and say hello (like me).

And it gives them no excuse for not coming in the room once in a while.


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Squiffy (Aug 8, 2003)

I would like to see a small javascript box on the main page, or at least a shoutbox.


----------



## square (Aug 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Aug 8 2003 said:


> i was wondering wouldn't it be cool to have a live chatroom in gba temp?? cause nobody in mIRC channel talks anymore... B)Â B)


We still talk, just late at night when few people are there


----------



## likk (Aug 9, 2003)

I suggested a Shoutbox a couple of months ago and KiVan said *no*, so I don't see much of a chance for this to happen.

-likk


----------



## mole_incarnate (Aug 9, 2003)

Shoutboxes are useless, whereas some sort of web based chat client, preferably a irc java chatroom, would be useful for those who use more then one computer, or dont like to use mirc.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 9, 2003)

i dont see the point in a chat room,
irc is all u need
and the ppl that dont have it, get it


----------



## Koekie (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> i dont see the point in a chat room,
> irc is all u need
> and the ppl that dont have it, get it


I agree for 50%...

but a java based chatroom has potential to prevent worthless topics being opened.

I mean topics like:

mario land 3 - content: good game
help me now - need pr0n

etc.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey there's a nice chat going on right now, one of the best and most clean I've seen in a long time in our channel.

It's covering all consoles and games too, very nice.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> Hey there's a nice chat going on right now, one of the best and most clean I've seen in a long time in our channel.
> 
> It's covering all consoles and games too, very nice.


i deffinately agree 
well its not up to us, its up to kivan
so we will have to wait and see if he accepts
EDIT* why dont the mods make a chatroom on bravenet, thats if Kivan does want to make one here


----------



## Koekie (Aug 9, 2003)

noo not bravenet.
let's find a good place


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> noo not bravenet.
> let's find a good place


ok, u man


----------



## neocat (Aug 9, 2003)

bravenet?


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 9, 2003)

i thought it was a ok idea
my friend made a bravenet chat and it wasnt bad


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2003)

That doesn't answer anything. What is Bravenet exactly? And how does it work?


----------



## Garageboy101 (Aug 8, 2003)

i was wondering wouldn't it be cool to have a live chatroom in gba temp?? cause nobody in mIRC channel talks anymore... B)  B)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 9, 2003)

BraveNet is a site that has a bunch of applets and whatnot that people can use on their sites. Chats are among the more complex ones, but they've also got polls and (I believe) blogs.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## CLu` (Aug 9, 2003)

Not a bad idea to have a web based chat. IRC is good, but there's a lot of people who shy away from it, especially people who are afraid of IRC or those who just wouldn't waste their time to download it, connect to the network and then get in the channel. I think that with the introduction of a web based chat there would be a lot more participation. 

What I mean is that those people, whether they be members or guests, would enter the chat room. Unlike on IRC where it's mostly the people who post the most on the board that are found on IRC. It might also encourage alot more people to apply for membership. There's pro's and cons to this, but either way it's a good idea none the less. It's only Kivan who has to decide now if we go through with it or not.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 9, 2003)

i think he will but if he doesnt theres all ways next year


----------



## blue99 (Aug 9, 2003)

Isn't there a java-based chatroom?


----------



## Koekie (Aug 9, 2003)

yes. you can setup one...


----------



## blue99 (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> yes. you can setup one...


So, why can't we make one?


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 10, 2003)

The quicker the better


----------



## shadow theory (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm for a chatroom, though I'm just wondering if bravenet would stick ads on it...


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 10, 2003)

plese this topic is useless everyone uses irc because its free and easy


----------



## square (Aug 10, 2003)

Sings the IRC song, to the tune of Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Koekie (Aug 10, 2003)

I *WAS* setting a chat up.

couldn't find a good one.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 11, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 10 2003 said:


> I'm setting a chat up.


Well when your finished let us know, i wanna join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT* Looks like Thug made a Chat on gbasaves


----------



## difancer (Aug 11, 2003)

QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Aug 10 2003 said:


> plese this topic is useless everyone uses irc because its free and easy


its Tempest that did this topic. so you dont have a damn to say if this topic is useless or not. first try to say that "YOU THINK" . And no mirc isnt free. its free to use but can be registered proprely if you like it.

and if u didnt like this topic dont say a word and go out ^-^

check my post. i dont post just to get high post number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and anyway, yes its possible to do a chatroom, but you can even link it with the server and channel on mirc. you could use a chatroom on the website AND link it to the original channel


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 11, 2003)

QUOTE(difancer @ Aug 11 2003 said:


> QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Aug 10 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > plese this topic is useless everyone uses irc because its free and easy
> ...


First of all Tempest didnt make this Topic/Thread
Second its so easy to find a Mirc Crack to make it full version
Third u need to look before u post
Fourth thank u for ur time


----------



## T-hug (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow whats that on gbasaves homepage...


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow its a Chat room
COOL


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 12, 2003)

. . . 

. . On IRC, I don't think it's a smart idea to really "chat" there. Most people there just type in triggers to get ROMs. 1/5 times I've ever had a conversation. But then again, unless you get a paid chat server, it's a big chance that the chat will be laggy. 

. . You could just set up another channel just to chat and not to get ROMs from. In my opinion, I think it's a good idea. . . but one might think otherwise. 

. . It's up to the admins. . . . .


----------



## exodia (Aug 14, 2003)

Your prayers have been answered....

Gbatemp Chat

Just enter your username and click connect


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 14, 2003)

wooot


----------



## exodia (Aug 14, 2003)

You can also send files to one another through the chat applet.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Aug 8, 2003)

i was wondering wouldn't it be cool to have a live chatroom in gba temp?? cause nobody in mIRC channel talks anymore... B)  B)


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 15, 2003)

. . .

. . Isn't this just the IRC chat but in a Browser. . ?


----------



## GoD_NooB (Aug 15, 2003)

yes it is, maybe for the n00bs who dont know how to use IRC


----------



## Opium (Aug 15, 2003)

Our #gbatemp channel on efnet is fine, and for anyone that doesn't know how to use mIRC i have one piece of advise. Learn! There are enough tutorials on how to use it around.


----------



## square (Aug 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 14 2003 said:


> Our #gbatemp channel on efnet is fine, and for anyone that doesn't know how to use mIRC i have one piece of advise. Learn! There are enough tutorials on how to use it around.


The opium returns, spewing sound words of advice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IRC is great to get your little questions answered by the way. 

Square


----------



## exodia (Aug 15, 2003)

At least poeple who use the forum can have a place to instantly chat...even if is irc, and there is no tutorial u need  to read or so....just typed in your name and start chanting.

I f made the admins or the supervisors if the want can put a link to the chat...becuase i made the page for Gbatemp


----------

